# Minimum Age to Drive Buggy/Cart?



## GaryK (Aug 26, 2017)

Is there a minimum age that someone needs to be before they can drive a buggy?

My 14 year old son loves driving the buggy, but the manager at our local once said that my son cannot drive. Not sure if the manager was just being difficult or there is actually a minimum age limit.

When the manager is about, I drive for the 1st, 9th, 10th and 18th, and then let him take over when out of sight of the clubhouse.
My lad is always very sensible when driving the buggy and I rather enjoy sitting back whilst being chauffeured around the course.
_(He also has quite a bit of car driving experience as he has professional young driver lessons on a local disused airfield.)_


----------



## shortgame (Aug 26, 2017)

I was told at one club, can't remember which (Ashbury Manor maybe?), that you should hold a driving license for their insurance purposes!

Never heard of it before or since, and think it's usually 16, 17 or 18 (certainly not 14)

Hopefully someone more clued up than me will be along shortly...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2017)

There is; it is whatever the club says it is.  They will be responsible for taking reasonable steps to ensure the health & safety of all users of the golf course so it will be their decision as to what their H & S policy says it is.


----------



## Slab (Aug 27, 2017)

18 for everywhere I've used them
I guess its part of their insurance policy


----------



## GaryK (Aug 27, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			There is; it is whatever the club says it is.  They will be responsible for taking reasonable steps to ensure the health & safety of all users of the golf course so it will be their decision as to what their H & S policy says it is.
		
Click to expand...

That is what I thought, but wondered if there is general rule.
The club manager is know for being a bit difficult at times.

The way that I see some idiots (generally non-members) abusing the buggies, my son is the perfect buggy driver in comparison.
After all, he is also a member and with buggies being in extremely limited supply (they have max of 5), it is in his best interest to act responsibly and not drive like a madman.
At the end of the day, it's all about respect for the course and the amenities - something that visitors do not have vested interest in (not saying that all visitors take the piss).


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 27, 2017)

It's their land so their rules.

Everyone in the country had that friend who's dad, a farmer, let them drive a battered old car around a field.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 27, 2017)

I can understand any club having a general rule of, say, 18 yrs old as a minimum. Imagine the carnage having 4 x 14 yr olds with a buggy each? With the best will in the world, they're kids. What would you expect them to do? I'd be disappointed if they didn't have a bit of fun.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 27, 2017)

Unless there are health reasons it would probably be more beneficial for your child to walk around the golf course.


----------



## GaryK (Aug 27, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Unless there are health reasons it would probably be more beneficial for your child to walk around the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

We alternate by walking one week and use buggy the next week.
I have a dodgy right ankle that starts to impact my game usually around the 14th/15th.
Having said that, I play more often than my son and I do tend to walk most times that I play and accept that I'll be in a lot of pain for the rest of the day.


----------



## drdel (Aug 27, 2017)

To drive an agricultural vehicle it is 13 private off road and 16 on-road. I'd think a golf club would be unwise to allow under 16s to drive on an area like a golf course - open 'public' land.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 27, 2017)

I have played at clubs where they require a sight of your driving licence before you can use a buggy.

The problem comes with the speed this vehicles can achieve and whether or not they are being driven anywhere on or around the course eg car park which is open to members of the public.

 The Road Traffic Acts (somewhere in the 1980s) was extended to cover any land to which members of the general public have access regardless of ownership of the land.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2017)

For insurance purposes, buggy users must have a licence so there is no way a junior would be allowed to use a buggy as a driver. We have an on course marshal too and he would definitely stop the kid driving and report it


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 27, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			For insurance purposes, buggy users must have a licence so there is no way a junior would be allowed to use a buggy as a driver. We have an on course marshal too and he would definitely stop the kid driving and report it
		
Click to expand...

A licence is not  a requirement and the terms of any  Club's PL insurance will vary according to individual insurers. 

In the event of an accident and injury or damage to a third party the buggy user is also likely to be held liable. It should not be assumed that liability will rest entirely with the Club. 

To the OP I would suggest that you check your own insurance arrangements before allowing your son to drive a buggy.


----------



## Capella (Aug 27, 2017)

As long as it is on private ground and not on a public road, there is no legal limitation here in Germany. There might be regulations due to insurance, but that would be up to the insurance company. There is family at our course, where the parents both play golf, but their daughter, who is maybe twelve, doesn't (or at I have never seen her play, she might be part of the junior practice group, though). But since the parents can't or don't want to leave her home on her own when they play, they usually bribe her by renting a buggy for the round and letting her drive. She loves it. And I recently thought what a great kind of preparation that is. I think she will have much less trouble learning to drive a car later. A bit like those kids who grow up on a farm and start driving the tractor on the fields as soon as they can reach the pedals.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 27, 2017)

We have golf buggies at work - for getting around & about a public park. When we were part of the Council, we used to have to take a "buggy driving test"  - which was a bit over the top but there you go. 

We have since become independent from the Council, so l checked with the insurance manager to see what the score was regarding use & insurance. Answer: there is no specific requirent to insure a buggy - accidents & mishaps will be covered by the general public liabilty insurance for the premises. In case of accident liability will be determined by whether the "premises manager" (in my case, me) has taken reasonable steps to ensure that the person using the buggy is competent to do so. 

Which means there's no hard & fast rules and it's up to the manager to determine what they think is appropriate to minimise the likelihood of accidents.


----------



## GaryK (Aug 27, 2017)

Played today and asked what the minimum age is at our club. Was somewhat surprised that it is 21, so no driving for my son for another 7 years! LOL
As others have suggested, it is stipulated by the club's insurance.


----------

